# special needs



## newkidsontheblock (Feb 14, 2008)

hello all , I am hoping to come and live in spain in the very near future ,with my wife and two children aged 7/10 .The question that i hope someone can answer is that the 7yr old has special needs ,which are mild autsim and speech and learning difficulties. I have been trying to contact various schools in the costa blanca area but they keep telling me they do not deal with these kind of problems. Until i can sort his schooling out we cannot find an area to rent in first.I am willing to travel anywhere from north to south as long as the schooling is right ,I hope someone out there can advise me on what to do as i am not getting anywhere, thankyou


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

newkidsontheblock said:


> hello all , I am hoping to come and live in spain in the very near future ,with my wife and two children aged 7/10 .The question that i hope someone can answer is that the 7yr old has special needs ,which are mild autsim and speech and learning difficulties. I have been trying to contact various schools in the costa blanca area but they keep telling me they do not deal with these kind of problems. Until i can sort his schooling out we cannot find an area to rent in first.I am willing to travel anywhere from north to south as long as the schooling is right ,I hope someone out there can advise me on what to do as i am not getting anywhere, thankyou


Ok .......
I was involved in a long discussion about this a while back on another forum, and from English & Spanish contributores it was said that a lot of special needs are taken care of in the state schools. One Spaniard remembered having a deaf child in her class!

However, one of the things that did come out that someone who lives part time in Denia thought they had seen local adverts for a special needs school, but no one knew the name. To check this fact can I suggest you contact the following people in Denia .... they may be able to confirm or not

Help of Denia

Also there is a home schooling association in Spain

A.L.E. Asociación para la Libre Educación

The general concencus in these discussions though was that there was no real provision in Spain for special needs, and that discussion took place in April last year.

Hope this may help


----------

